# Bought myself a present



## Phantom (Jan 3, 2014)

http://www.harveynorman.com.au/panasonic-500gb-dvd-recorder.html

Discounted from $500 (has bar code on box)

Nice machine


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 3, 2014)

_That's one after mine i have the 380, it's easy to record 2 programs at once and you can also play one you have recorded while recording another too, good buy Phants _


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice one Phants.  I bought that one on ebay around a year ago for roughly that price as a '2nd'.  Never had a moments problem with it.  You'll love it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

Sweet! Let the pirating begin! irate:


----------



## Phantom (Jan 3, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Sweet! Let the pirating begin! irate:



Yep Plays AVI Movies 


I also have a media player that plays most movies from my external hard drive


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh nice score there!


----------



## Phantom (Jan 3, 2014)

Goodguys had some for $356 before Christmas
I thought I would wait for boxing day specials but they put their prices up
I think now $425


----------



## nan (Jan 3, 2014)

Bargain, Phantom,enjoy.


----------



## Casper (Jan 3, 2014)

_*Phants, paid $344 for our Panasonic DMR-HW220 Twin HD Tuner 1 TB recorder at the 
Good Guys 2 days before Christmas.....we also bought a 50 inch Hisense LED/LCD TV
for $783.....we paid that much 5 years ago for our Hisense 26 inch.....
I'm very glad we didn't leave it until after Christmas.....:happy:
We're really pleased with our purchases.....
it's so great to be able to record 2 programs
at a time and have 1 TB hard drive.....:woohoo1:*_


----------



## Murphy (Jan 4, 2014)

I've got 2 Panasonic twin DVD recorders. 

The first came as a bonus with my plasma TV over 3 years ago and I was so impressed with the recorder (and peeved at the huge increase in TV commercials) I bought a second recorder a year ago and record almost everything I watch to avoid those infernal commercials. I wont deal with Hardly Normal and only use them to get a comparison price


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

2 of them here too Murph, same set up. 

  The old one must be at least 7 or 8 years old and still going fine and it cost over twice as much as the newer one, they've sure dropped the price in the meantime.

Old Hardly has picked up the act a bit since Kogan bit him and I actually bought this laptop from H.Normal cheaper than I could get it on eBay.  Even conned free delivery out of them. No mean feat I reckon. 

 
  (They didn't have it in stock in Coffs and had to bring it down from Grafton and I'm halfway between so after some fast talking in dulcet tones  they agreed to drop  it off at the door for nuthin' and wrote it off to 'store transfer'.  Gotta get lucky sometimes.)


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Phantom,  I have just bought one too ..... slightly disappointed compared to my Topfield but has some very nice features.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 4, 2014)

I see Goodguys have now matched Harvey Normans 



> I wont deal with Hardly Normal


 Why ?? 

Only complaint with Harvey Norman I have is when you go to store to buy something they give you a piece of paper and you take tht to their warehouse to pick it up
This time I paid and ordered on line then picked up from store (could have had it delivered for $12.00)
I also got them to put an extra 5yrs warranty on it.Cost me $50 but knowing my luck something will go wrong wih unit 2 days after warranty ends
            JB HI FI gave me free exra warranty with my 50" Plasma......JB could not match H.N. Price for recorder

Instruction book a little vague but getting there


For sale one single SD tuner DVDRecorder 
one HDMI dvd player that plays DIVX movies
one twin tuner HD PVR (intermittant fault (sound keeps cutting out) Change channel and it rectifies fault   

Three remotes I don't have to use now  One more less when I figure out how to modify recorders remote to turn on TV 

Had a problem for a while when recorders remote also worked my same brand blu ray player 
  All fun and games eh ???

Oh .... The recorders tuner seems better than TV Much clearer and sharper


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 4, 2014)

_I find the manual a bit hard to follow, i discovered by accident after starting to record a program, i go back to TV instead of av then back to AV and change channel to the other program you wish to record and press record, you will see two red lines to show you are recording two_


----------



## Murphy (Jan 4, 2014)

> _I wont deal with Hardly Normal --- __Why ?? _




Rather not say publicly after news of a chap's rant on a social website about a company is about to cost him $25,000


----------



## Murphy (Jan 4, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _I find the manual a bit hard to follow, i discovered by accident after starting to record a program, i go back to TV instead of av then back to AV and change channel to the other program you wish to record and press record, you will see two red lines to show you are recording two_



That is if you are recording programs manually but isn't it simpler bringing up the programs list and set the timer?


----------

